# worried.urgently reply



## seajnaaz (Feb 18, 2005)

hi 2 all,

this is an emergency,1 of ma pigeon is sick n i dont know wht happen 2 him...
the things i focused on opening of his beak...he has blister all over his tongue n throat...in starting i see blood in his mouthg....can any 1 tell me regarding this prob?????????plz do reply soon as he cant eat..n become weak day by day


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

HI you say it has blisters? I tried looking up blisters but only came up with the following that would come close , I hope someone else comes on to help you 
Trichomoniasis (Canker)

Trichomoniasis occurs in pigeon flocks worldwide. It is especially feared as a rearing disease with severe losses.

Pathogen:
Trichomonas gallinae is a monocellular, motile flagellate. Nearly all pigeons are carriers of trichomonads, which live in the mucosa of the beak and throat, the gullet and the crop. Infected pigeons excrete the parasites in saliva and faeces. Adult pigeons infect the young when feeding crop milk.

Symptoms of the disease:
In adult pigeons and fledglings, there is a noticable decrease in vitality, reluctance to fly, diarrhoea and a reddening of the throat. As the infection progresses, "yellow buttons" appear on the palatal mucosa, developing into caseous yellow deposits (canker). Do not detach the deposits due to risk of bleeding.
Nestlings develop an umbilical infection and an abscess is formed which can spread to the internal organs. At 10-14 days of age, pungent-smelling liquid droppings and the first signs of retarded growth are observed, with the nestlings constantly squeaking for food.

Recognition of the disease:
Trichomonads are demonstrated microscopically in moist smears from the pharyngeal or crop mucosa of a living or recently killed pigeon. In a cadaver, it is possible to demonstrate the pathogen for up to 20 hours after death.

Similar conditions:
In adult pigeons, white dots appearing towards the back of the throat are not trichomonas foci. These firm, white or yellowish-grey nodules are, in fact, salivary calculi (sialoliths), formed from the hardened secretions of the mucous glands. They are harmless and should not be removed due to risk of bleeding.

Treatment:
When trichomonads are identified, all pigeons in the flock should be treated at the same time with chevi-col®+.
If increased drinking water is required (e.g. in the hatching period or hot weather), do not dilute medicated water. Instead, provide fresh water after the medicated water is finished. Do not provide bath water during the treatment period.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi seajnaaz,


This sounds truely ghastly - 

I myself have never seen anything like this, but I think that if there is any way you can get your Bird to a good Vet or Avian Vet, you would do well to do so.

Now, things like Draino, Acids, maybe something very hot, c-o-u-l-d have made an injury fitting this so-far description, but maybe so could some kind of infection or bacteria, I do not know...

But if your Bird ate or drank something that did this to his mouth, it likely also did things to his Throat and Esophagus and Crop, and maybe on from there also.

Any ideas if your Bird could have gotten into anything around the house or out in the yard or...????

About all I could think of for a guess of something that may help a little, is to try a little Pepto Bismol, withold food for now...keep him warm and quiet, and a.s.a.p., get him to the best Vet you can find.

If you can make any guesses as to what he may have gotten into, then there wil be some course of corrective action for the particular substance that is making the symptoms.

When was the last time you saw your Bird previous to him having these symptoms?

In other words, how fast did these symptoms appear? Was your Bird fine in the morning, and then shopwing these effects in the afternoon? Or..???



Phil
Las Vegas

.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It could be the mucosal for of pox described (with photos) in this link: http://www.chevita.com/tauben/behandlung-englisch/specificinfections_pox.htm, or a combination of pox and canker.


You will have to hand feed him. When I have had pigeons with canker/pox (they can come together) in the mouth I have to be very patient with feeding, putting one drop of Kaytee Exact at a time just inside the bowl of the lower beak.


Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I immediately thought of canker and pox but the bleeding is throwing me off. If we had more info such as what Phil outlined we could offer more help.

Please keep him warm and isolated until you find out what is going on.

maggie


----------

